# DK55c starving for fuel



## tonylwright

I just recently bought a used 2003 DK55C Kioti tractor. When it starts it will run for just a minute on low idle and then go dead. After craking it a couple of times you can give it some throttle and then it will run fine until it gets under a load. When you are pulling an implement, such as a set of harrows, it will almost go dead like it is runnning out of fuel. I have changed the fuel filter and this did not help. Any other filters that I don't know about or any other suggestions?


----------



## Thomas

Welcome to TF.Bye
Sometimes it can be simple things..air filter maybe clogging,line leaking causing air to enter,bad fuel...what colors are the exhuast fumes?


----------



## tonylwright

I have changed to air filter also and no results. When you first crank it up it blows white smoke and once that clears up there is really no smoke at all.


----------



## DK35vince

Check for any blockage in the fuel tank and fuel line.


----------



## Thomas

Maybe early signs of injection nozzle acting up.


----------



## sirloy

This sounds like the same trouble I've had with other makes when the fuel lift pump is on the way out.


----------



## rider7767

tonylwright said:


> I just recently bought a used 2003 DK55C Kioti tractor. When it starts it will run for just a minute on low idle and then go dead. After craking it a couple of times you can give it some throttle and then it will run fine until it gets under a load. When you are pulling an implement, such as a set of harrows, it will almost go dead like it is runnning out of fuel. I have changed the fuel filter and this did not help. Any other filters that I don't know about or any other suggestions?


Like Thomas said, try the small stuff first. "Assuming" something is the worst enemy of troubleshooting any system. In a case like yours there are many unknowns. A good point to start at is the fuel tank. Does it have an electric fuel pickup pump in the tank? Is it working when the key is turned to run? Turn off the fuel filter valve, remove the filter, put a small can under the filter housing, and turn on the fuel. Fuel should flow freely. If it does not look at the filter back. Look at your fuel line. Old fuel line, fails more by collapsing than leaking. Move on down the line to you get to the injector pump. If every think else is known to be good, then you have an injection pump problem. I hope this helps. Good Luck.


----------



## ChrisK

I have found trash in the lift pump inlet cause the symptoms you describe, pull the line off from the tank and check there, if no blockage I would say the lift pump may be bad, take the other line off, after the pump, and crank it, you should get a good steam out of the pump. Hope this helps


----------

